# POWERBOOK 15 DD NEUF QUI BUGG



## powerxav (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un powerbook 15 pouces, je viens de changer le disque dur, jusque là pas de soucis, par contre une fois tout réinstallé, 10.5.8 et les logiciels, je ne peux plus rien copier sur le DD, il marque à chaque fois espace insuffisant et quand je fais afficher les infos du DD il met : --. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

Démarrer sur Cd ou Dvd et vérifier le disque, c'est fait ?


----------



## powerxav (12 Octobre 2010)

Oui c'est fait, réparation des autorisations et vérification du disque tout est OK, il affiche bien avec l'utilitaire 149,00 Go et les 38 Mo occupés, mais quand on redémarre sur le disque le problème revient, dans la fenêtre infos toujours : capacité : -- Ko 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

Petite précision qui a peut-être une incidence, le disque est formaté en Mac OS étendu (journalisé).


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

Oui HFS+, c'est normal.
Je ne vois pas
T'as pas un DiskWarrior pour lui passer un coup ?


----------



## powerxav (12 Octobre 2010)

Oui je vais essayer, mais le disque est neuf c'est surprenant !


----------



## powerxav (18 Octobre 2010)

Et voilà le verdict est tombé, après le passage de disk warrior : disque OK :rateau:
Je comprends plus rien  pourtant ça fait des décennies que je décortique les mac mais là je sèche


----------



## Invité (18 Octobre 2010)

En mode "target" il fait quoi ?
Le même délire ?


----------



## powerxav (18 Octobre 2010)

t'entends quoi par mode "target" ?


----------



## Invité (18 Octobre 2010)

Démarrage avec la touche "t" au boot.
Le disque se comporte comme un disque dur externe connecté en fireWire (obligé, pas en Usb).


----------



## didgar (23 Octobre 2010)

Salut !



powerxav a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai un powerbook 15 pouces, je viens de changer le disque dur, jusque là pas de soucis, par contre une fois tout réinstallé, 10.5.8 et les logiciels, je ne peux plus rien copier sur le DD, il marque à chaque fois espace insuffisant et quand je fais afficher les infos du DD il met : --. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée.
> 
> Merci de vos réponses



C'est surprenant que tu puisses installer ( OS et logiciels ) et que tu ne puisses pas copier le moindre fichier ! Si tu lances TextEdit que tu tapes "toto" et que tu fais enregistrer il répond quoi ? Que tu ne peux pas ??? Ou c'est simplement que tu ne peux pas copier un fichier depuis un cd ou clef usb ou autre sur ton disque interne ?

Ca pourrait être un pb de droits d'écriture ... Vas dans les prefs système et crée un nouveau compte autorisé à administrer l'ordinateur. Tu désactives l'ouverture auto de session et tu redémarres. A l'invite, tu te logges avec le nouveau compte et tu regardes si tu as toujours les mêmes restrictions. Après ... on verra 

A+

Didier


----------



## powerxav (23 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour le tuyau, donc je peux enregistrer un texte edit, ça fonctionne, par contre en ayant activé les autorisation de tous les dossiers et sous dossiers quand je copie un élément sur le bureau à partir d'une clé usb par exemple il me dit impossible de copier faute d'espace disponible alors que c'est un disque neuf de 150 Go !


----------



## didgar (23 Octobre 2010)

Salut !

Tente le coup du compte supplémentaire autorisé à administrer l'ordi pour voir.

A+

Didier

PS : tu as modifié les droits d'accès aux dossiers et sous-dossiers ??? Démarre sur ton cd d'install et lance une réparation des autorisations au cas ou !


----------



## powerxav (24 Octobre 2010)

J'ai une nouvelle fois réparé les autorisations et ça fonctionne cette fois, yes 

SUJET CLOS RESOLU


----------

